# looking for q7 wheels



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

I want the 20s or 21s
So if anyone wants to upgrade please let me know.


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

I was looking for oem wheels. Thanks.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (mech888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mech888* »_I was looking for oem wheels. Thanks.

you can get new ones from http://oempl.us/
pricey though...


----------

